# Just ordered my Lynskey R230!



## monkeybullit (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi All,

I just ordered my Lynskey R230 frame with an Alpha Q GS10 fork. It's on it's way to the painter to get custom paint! Orange with white flames and white fork!  I'll be building it up with a mix of new and used parts from my current bike. I've got new Red shifters, derailleurs, and cogset in my mitts waiting for the frame to arrive. I'll be throwing a host of FSA goodies on it including K-force brakes and seapost. A set of K-force Light cranks and K-force bar that are on my current machine will be transferred over. I've also got a set of Rolf Elan Aero wheels I'll put on it for now until I come up with the cash for a set of HED Ardennes wheels. 

Anyway, I'll post pics when I get any either from the painter or at least when I get it. I'll also post pics of the build as well. Needless to say, I can't wait! :thumbsup: 

Tom


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

oooooh new bike lust!

eta?


----------



## monkeybullit (Sep 18, 2006)

I should have it by Xmas, at the latest. The painter will let me know when he receives it and it should take about two weeks after that. Tick tock!


----------



## Lance#8in09 (Sep 13, 2008)

Who are you having paint it, is the frame brushed or satin finish?


----------



## monkeybullit (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm having Darin at http://2wheelercustoms.com/ paint it. It's satin finish, but the only part that'll be left bare is the drive side chainstay. I'm beyond excited. I just ordered a custom Fizik Arione saddle in white with an orange stripe. I'm not sure if I should go over the top with the orange thing and get the Michelin Pro Race 3 tires in orange too! That may be a bit much...


----------



## Lance#8in09 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sweet, post pics when its done. I have been looking at the R330. Seems like a good deal.


----------



## monkeybullit (Sep 18, 2006)

*Picture of the frame in the paint shop!*

Darin over at 2wheelercustoms.com just sent me a picture of my frame while it dries after the clear was applied. The fork is white too. I'm stoked! I ordered a custom Fizik Arione saddle to match in white with an orange stripe. 

It should ship to me next week and if all goes well, I'll have it by the 19th or 20th. i'l post a pic or two as I build it up. 

Yay for new bikes and killer paint jobs! I gave Darin some basic guidelines, but left it in his hands to work his magic. I had it painted similar to a Retrotec SS MTB I had made a bunch of years back. 

  :yikes: 

Tom


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Cool. But I hope gave you a discount on the paint job for that big advert on the chainstay.


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

Why is that chainstay (furthest from the viewer) shaped that way?


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

Very nice ,should make a great build . Keep us posted =)


----------



## Paul1PA (Sep 16, 2006)

I generally prefer Ti frames unpainted, but have to admit your new Lynskey is really nice! It will look even better once the white fork is in place. :thumbsup:

One suggestion: You should really consider a white stem too (FYI, the FSA OS-115 is available in this color for '09).









Paul


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Sweet paint scheme. I agree with Paul1PA on the matching stem. It's high maintenance, but I like white bar tape and saddles.


----------



## monkeybullit (Sep 18, 2006)

@ jorgy, I told him it was okay to place a logo there. I did get a good deal, but Darin's a good guy and deserves a little bit of promotion. 

@ mendo, the chainstay has been masked to keep it unpainted. The pic is from the paint booth. The chainstay will be raw to keep the paint there from getting beaten up by the chain.

@ Paul and holy, That's exactly my plan. I'll be getting that stem and running white tape. I did pick up some orange Huds for my SRAM Red shiters, but they might just be to much. I may get some white Hudz to replace the orange ones. I'll make up my mind after I get it built.

@ Paul, I like ti frames to, but in my opinion they tend to scream "look, I'm riding Ti!" I wanted to go for something a little different. The chainstay will be left unpainted, so those that know what they're looking at will know it's ti (and the Lynskey on the top tube might be a clue too). 

The only question now is should I go totally over the top and pick up some orange Michelin Pro Race tires! I think not, as I think matching tires are bit obnoxious. Geez, the bikes is orange with white flames! Like that's not obnoxious...


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

"but in my opinion they tend to scream "look, I'm riding Ti!".....and white flames on orange don't scream?? Just kidding, like the paint scheme. You'd better have good legs to make it go as fast as its going to look standing still. Enjoy the new ride.


----------



## monkeybullit (Sep 18, 2006)

I was worried about my legs being as fast as the bike! Who cares, I can hold my own when I need to. At least the bike will look good while I go slow!


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

*Now all you need is a new truck....*



monkeybullit said:


> Darin over at 2wheelercustoms.com just sent me a picture of my frame while it dries after the clear was applied. The fork is white too. I'm stoked! I ordered a custom Fizik Arione saddle to match in white with an orange stripe.
> 
> It should ship to me next week and if all goes well, I'll have it by the 19th or 20th. i'l post a pic or two as I build it up.
> 
> ...












You can toss the Lynskey in the back and REALLY be stylin' on your way to the races...

Grabbed the photo off another thread....


----------



## austinut (Dec 29, 2005)

*It's on it's way! Can't wait to see the build!*


----------



## monkeybullit (Sep 18, 2006)

Darin did a spectacular job with the paint! Check out the detail on the chainstay near the BB! These pics are much beter than the one from the paint booth. 

I gave Darin a pic and let him just work his magic on it and I couldn't be happier. All the proportions and detail work are his ideas. My only instructions to him were to "make it look cool!" :thumbsup: 

I'll be getting the frame next week sometime and will take my time building it. I want to make sure the paint is fully cured before I ride it.

I'm just stoked! Can't wait to ride it and look really cool! 

Thanks, Darin! You da man!


----------



## lawr (Sep 5, 2007)

*I ordered a Lynskey R330 Houseblend custom*

I ordered a R330 Houseblend custom a few weeks ago and they called me today to confirm the specs. Brushed finish with an Edge 2.0 fork. I guess it should be finished in a week or two.

I'm having dreams about it. Told the wife and she looked at me as if I were crazy.

The only trouble is the weather in Canada won't be right for riding until May. Might have to make a trip south to give it a whirl before the winter is gone from here.


----------



## austinut (Dec 29, 2005)

Paul1PA said:


> One suggestion: You should really consider a white stem too (FYI, the FSA OS-115 is available in this color for '09).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Your very welcome! There are a couple of other things you will notice when you receive your frame and fork that I think you will really like. On another note I agree with Paul1PA, this white stem would really look nice and tie the front end together!*:yesnod:


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Very nice. Flames take a lot of patience to mask for painting. My son used to do them on a lot his R/C Car bodies he painted and I know its very time consuming.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

that frame/fork looks very cool. so what's the build plan? White saddle, stem, bottle cages, red pedals?


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

it looks fantastic! nice touch on the raw chainstay also.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## monkeybullit (Sep 18, 2006)

*Finally BUILT my Lynskey R230*

I know, I've been a slacker at posting pics of my new ride. It got built about 2 weeks ago and I'm now finally posting pics!

Without further ado, here's the build as it stands right now:

Lynkskey R230 frame
Alpha Q GS10 fork
FSA Xtreme Pro HS
FSA OS115 Stem
FSA Wing Pro Carbon Compact bars (from my other bike)
SRAM Red Shifters, Front and Rear Derailleurs
SRAM PC-1090R Chain
Nokon Brake and Shift Cables
FSA K-Force Light Cranks (from my other bike)
FSA SL-K brakeset
Rolf Elan Aero wheelset (from my other bike)
Maxxis Columbeire Tires
Generic Carbon Seatpost to be replaced with FSA K-Force post
Fizik Arione Saddle, custom ordered with orange stripe
Speedplay Zero Ti pedals, soon to be white
Salsa Tape
Bontrager cages
Mavic Wintech ES computer with wireless cadence

That's about it. It rides awesome. It's got much more "feel" than the off the shelf carbon bike it replaced. It fits really well, climbs great, and rolls really well. It looks hot, too! 

It weighs in at a respectable 15.76#. Sure, it could be a bit lighter, but I'm not going to spend the dough to make it any lighter. I stocked up on white tape at the local bike swap a few weeks ago!

The only left to do is ride it as much as the weather allows. I'm buulding a rain bike so I can keep this one looking good and last a very long time. I'm done buying road bikes for a while.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Nice one*

MB- That's one of the best executed new bikes I've seen in a long time. Great paint and color scheme. What size is the frame and how's the bike ride?


----------



## monkeybullit (Sep 18, 2006)

boneman said:


> MB- That's one of the best executed new bikes I've seen in a long time. Great paint and color scheme. What size is the frame and how's the bike ride?


Thanks for the compliment. It's a size Small, about a 52cm top tube. My initial impressions of the ride is composed. It's not too twitchy, really smooth and controlled. It's really comfortable. Once I get a seat post with proper setback, it'll be perfect. Since I'm sitting up a little more on this bike, I had originally thought climbing out of the saddle would feel odd being a tad more upright, but it doesn't feel unnatural at all. I'll post a more detailed "review" of the way it rides after I have a few more hours on it. 

Ride On!
Tom


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow Wow Wee Wow. That is money well spent. 

One day... my jealously will be gone.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

I am curious since you say you ordered the bike. Do you get a chance to test ride one of these before you buy it?


----------



## monkeybullit (Sep 18, 2006)

gh1 said:


> I am curious since you say you ordered the bike. Do you get a chance to test ride one of these before you buy it?


I didn't, but if there's a dealer near you that stocks them you could. I knew my preferred dimensions (top tube, head tube length, chainstay, etc.) and the reputation of Lynskey, so it was a pretty easy purchase to make.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

monkeybullit said:


> I didn't, but if there's a dealer near you that stocks them you could. I knew my preferred dimensions (top tube, head tube length, chainstay, etc.) and the reputation of Lynskey, so it was a pretty easy purchase to make.


Well glad you got it built up and are happy with it but man I just couldnt do that. Doesnt matter what the reputation is, I gotta ride it first.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

monkeybullit said:


> I know, I've been a slacker at posting pics of my new ride. It got built about 2 weeks ago and I'm now finally posting pics!
> 
> Without further ado, here's the build as it stands right now:
> 
> ...


Congratulation! Very sweet looking.

I've had my R320 for over a year now and still love it as much as when I first bought it. The honeymoon continues. Everyone likes something different and I wish Lynskey didn't do the Breezer style dropouts. The old version was just so much prettier and worked best with low profile skewers. I went with the brushed finish and laser etched graphics since 90% of the roads I ride are seal and chip and those chips do chip frames quickly.


----------



## monkeybullit (Sep 18, 2006)

gh1 said:


> Well glad you got it built up and are happy with it but man I just couldnt do that. Doesnt matter what the reputation is, I gotta ride it first.


That may be the case for you, but after being in the bike industry for over 20 years and riding a LOT of different bikes it's pretty easy to buy a bike with the knowledge I had.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## ksinclair (Sep 1, 2007)

An impressive bike, spec's, looks and class. You have put a Lynskey R230 at the top of my short list for my mid life crisis bike.

Thanks for the detailed information and photos.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

It's been a year. Still liking the Lynskey? Pros. Cons.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Lookin good! 
Congrats on the new ride :thumbsup:


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

ride report.....latest updates........


----------



## monkeybullit (Sep 18, 2006)

Okay, here goes:

Rides excellent, very stable, smooth, and way comfy. I weigh 145 and can't notice any flex. That being said, there's a little tire rub on the inside left chainstay, but that could very well be likely due to my wheels (Rolf Elan Aero). This doesn't happen with heavier training wheels. 

I made the mistake of cleaning the threads on the barrel adjusters (on frame) and ended up needing to pay constant attention to them. I finally figured out that a little blue loctitie works great and I can still turn them when needed. 

There's some toe overlap, but it's something you just adapt to. I have raced it once and it was spectacular on the technical crit course. It climbs well in or out of the saddle, but might be a slightly better seated climber. When I'm in the drops putting the power down, it just rolls. I've not really had any chance to outright sprint with it, but it's not really a "race" bike so I'm not worried about it. I also did a "race simulation" with my team a few weeks ago and hammered it pretty hard with nary an issue. It's almost as smooth as my rain bike, a Salsa Casseroll, but one heck of a lot quicker handling.

I've "replaced" it with a dedicated race bike, so the Lynskey will be my nice day bike. I'll probably upgrade the wheels at some point, but other than a few changes to the fit after getting a proper fitting, it's basically unchanged.

Lastly, would I buy one again after riding it for a year? Yes, without a doubt. Would I buy one again after riding it for a year and knowing I was going to be getting back into racing? Probably not, I'd possibly go with the R340, even though the head tube is 1.5cm shorter - I'd have to give it some serious thought because the head tube length was a major factor in my decision to buy the R230.

I'll give it some more thought and see if I can add anything else later. If anyone wants to know anything specific, feel free to ask and I'll answer the best I can. 

Tom


----------



## ksinclair (Sep 1, 2007)

*thanks for the folllowup*

Tom,

Thanks for the followup, its great to get a later opinion after the honeymoon is over.

My plans for a Lynskey have been delayed, as I won (yes for free) a Ridley Excalibur with Ultegra SL, which has been a spectacular bike. So I will wait for it to wear out and make the change to Titanium.


Cheers


Keith


----------



## VBKLINGEN (Jun 2, 2006)

I think that the only way to go with titanium is raw, otherwise I'd take a painted steel. alu or carbon any time


----------



## tempeteOntheRoad (Dec 21, 2001)

*chainstay shape*



mendo said:


> Why is that chainstay (furthest from the viewer) shaped that way?


 it looks like taped cardboard protection for an area he doesn't want painted (chain side, chain slap and goo needs clear metal...)

sorry if other already responded.


----------



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## seabiscut88 (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow that looks amazing! At first I was a little disappointed you painted it I like the unpainted ti better but it looks really good!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

well, if you are gonna keep racing and wanna sell that framest, just let me know...


----------



## monkeybullit (Sep 18, 2006)

weltyed said:


> well, if you are gonna keep racing and wanna sell that framest, just let me know...[/QUO
> 
> I'll keep that in mind :thumbsup:


----------

